# Insurance companies that cover pellet stoves



## Jewels (May 5, 2013)

Please help I purchased a pellet stove for our newly renovated home. My insurance co. dropped us because of this. I was completely unaware that this type of stove is considered a hazard (despite my research) by insurance companies. Does ANYONE know of a decent company that will insure us? We have spent quite a lot of time and money installing a beautiful, safe setting for the stove. It was properly and professionally installed, but I cannot get an agent to listen. Pellet stove shuts them down. They will not insure a home if the stove is the primary heat source. I do not want to spend another 2-3 thousand putting in yet another heat source in order to make them happy. Does anyone out there have info. for me???


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2013)

I don't know of any insurance company that will insure a home where wood is the sole heat source. What other heating appliance do you have in the house?


----------



## Jewels (May 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't know of any insurance company that will insure a home where wood is the sole heat source. What other heating appliance do you have in the house?


No, just the pellet stove. Electric is very expensive here, so no central heat or air. I am not putting in duct work. There is no basement. Any ideas for another heat source that will safisfy the insurance company without being ugly and or take up too much room Thanks so much for replying.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (May 5, 2013)

just install some electric baseboard . you don't have to use it .


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2013)

Yep. What he said. Baseboards.


----------



## Jewels (May 5, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> just install some electric baseboard . you don't have to use it .


thanks, that is a great idea


----------



## LMPS (May 5, 2013)

Have you checked with a direct writing insurance carrier like Metlife?  Also how many agents have you spoke with, if its just one I would call around to few more and see if another one might be able to get this done for you.


----------



## moey (May 5, 2013)

++baseboard


----------



## shtrdave (May 5, 2013)

Base boards or depending on what type of ceiling you have you could get electric put in there. I called my insurance agent and was told as long as I had a primary heat source there was no problem.


----------



## sinnian (May 5, 2013)

baseboard


----------



## BrotherBart (May 5, 2013)

A mini-split heat pump would also be an inexpensive way to go. And it would provide cooling in the summer also with no duct work.


----------



## Jack Fate (May 5, 2013)

don't know if they do your state but Westfield may insure you. You do have to pay a small up charge.Take some pics & get approval

good luck


----------



## Jewels (May 7, 2013)

LMPS said:


> Have you checked with a direct writing insurance carrier like Metlife? Also how many agents have you spoke with, if its just one I would call around to few more and see if another one might be able to get this done for you.


 thank you for the info. and I will contact them.


----------



## imacman (May 7, 2013)

I switched to online 21st Century for my house & auto ins.  They had no problems with the pellet stove.


----------



## DenisB (May 8, 2013)

Jewels said:


> Please help I purchased a pellet stove for our newly renovated home. My insurance co. dropped us because of this. I was completely unaware that this type of stove is considered a hazard (despite my research) by insurance companies. Does ANYONE know of a decent company that will insure us? We have spent quite a lot of time and money installing a beautiful, safe setting for the stove. It was properly and professionally installed, but I cannot get an agent to listen. Pellet stove shuts them down. They will not insure a home if the stove is the primary heat source. I do not want to spend another 2-3 thousand putting in yet another heat source in order to make them happy. Does anyone out there have info. for me???


 
We went through the exact same thing over a month ago. We had a pellet stove professional installed in our garage in mid January. However before doing so we consulted with our insurance company on at least 3 occasions to make they had no issues and would provide coverage. They informed us that this would not be a problem as long as the installation was WET certified, that they get copy of the certificate and that the stove was not the main heating system...which it is not. We therefore went ahead, purchased the stove, had it installed by a WET certified installer and faxed them the certificate. Got new policy papers and invoice for premium adjustment  a couple weeks later.

Everything was fine until a month ago when we got home to a telephone message from our insurance company (former insurance company) asking that we call them back. Upon returning their call they informed us that we would be receiving a letter via registered mail informing us that they their underwriter will not insure wood burning appliance in a garage or outbuildings and that they would be cancelling our policy. Tried to explain to them that before buying and having the stove professionally installed we consulted with them to make sure everything was OK and were informed of such. Their response.."we understand but we are very sorry....and unless you remove the stove we will cancel your homeowner policy". To make a long story short, we did not want to remove the stove so we went shopping for another insurance company and found a few that had no issues with pellets stoves and settled on one that in fact provided us with more coverage and for over $1,000.00 less a year. Not a pleasant experience but one worth sharing with others.


----------



## rexrules (May 8, 2013)

Put the electric baseboard in and not just for insurance reasons. A couple of days with a broken stove in the winter and you will be thankful that you put the electric heat in, nevermind that you probably will have to if you ever sell the house. Most banks won't lend money on a house without a conventional heat source.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (May 8, 2013)

We have our place insured by Country companies.

We have 3 pellet stoves in the house and they did not seem worried at all.
We do however have a central electric heating system that was in the home.

Give Country a call.

Snowy


----------



## smwilliamson (May 12, 2013)

H.U.D. recently changed it's stance on wood burning appliances listed as a primary heat sources when a auto feed pellet type system is used. Not sure if that helps you out at all.


----------



## Lake Girl (May 22, 2013)

rexrules said:


> Most banks won't lend money on a house without a conventional heat source.


 
Will we ever see a time when pellet burners will be considered conventional?  I know when we had the outside wood boiler, they were still concerned about fire even though it was 250 feet from the house and and 70 feet to the garage...


----------



## Lousyweather (May 22, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Will we ever see a time when pellet burners will be considered conventional? I know when we had the outside wood boiler, they were still concerned about fire even though it was 250 feet from the house and and 70 feet to the garage...


 
I think we will Laker, but most likely up to 5-10 years away......look at Europe, biomass is pretty mainstream there, and they are several years ahead of us in the field.....just gonna take some time


----------



## moey (May 22, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Will we ever see a time when pellet burners will be considered conventional? I know when we had the outside wood boiler, they were still concerned about fire even though it was 250 feet from the house and and 70 feet to the garage...


 
My opinion is never, there is no incentive for them to. As reliable as they are you put them in a random persons house and it will be non functioning at some point in the winter.


----------



## Klaas van den Heuvel (Jun 3, 2013)

Jewels said:


> Please help I purchased a pellet stove for our newly renovated home. My insurance co. dropped us because of this. I was completely unaware that this type of stove is considered a hazard (despite my research) by insurance companies. Does ANYONE know of a decent company that will insure us? We have spent quite a lot of time and money installing a beautiful, safe setting for the stove. It was properly and professionally installed, but I cannot get an agent to listen. Pellet stove shuts them down. They will not insure a home if the stove is the primary heat source. I do not want to spend another 2-3 thousand putting in yet another heat source in order to make them happy. Does anyone out there have info. for me???


 
Lots of insurance companies will take the risk.. but you need to get the dtove inspected


----------

